# DELL 2950 Poweredge Server - front USA not working



## don_1953 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a rack with 4 Dell 2950PowerEdge servers, on two of them, the front USB connections are not working, I need to periodically attach an external drive, to back up/copy files, it's a real pain to have to attach it to the back. On the other two servers the front USB connections seem fine.

On the two that work, device manager shows 4 USB Universal Host Controllers (2688, 2689 268A and 268B)and 1 USB2 Enhanced host Controller (268C) and 5 USB Root Hubs

the two that don't work device manager shows 3 USB Universal Host Controllers and 1 USB2 Enhanced host Controller and 4 USB Root Hubs. it's missing the UHC 268B. 

These are production servers, I have to be extermely careful as they are being accessed heavily through out the day. Is there a way to associate the UHC numbers to front or back?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

USB ports do fail and being that it is integrated on the motherboard there is really nothing you can do. If it is under warranty get it fixed if not you will have to live with it.


----------

